# VISIT,GET TO KNOW  ANYTHING GOES...[the party never stops,then it's over]



## charley (Oct 16, 2014)

..ah yes, welcome to AG, aka 'Party Town'...  the main strip..





.. a really happening location




..not all, but some of us are here forever




.. you'll come back, ya'hear ?!?!?!?


----------



## SheriV (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## charley (Oct 16, 2014)

SheriV said:


>


----------



## sneedham (Oct 16, 2014)

Reminds me off a town in western north Dakota..Good times...


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 16, 2014)

wow...just... wow


----------



## charley (Oct 16, 2014)

looks like she's saying ..    ouch...just...ouch


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 16, 2014)

​like


----------



## CG (Oct 16, 2014)

Dafuck.  I miss when am this place was busy


----------



## charley (Oct 16, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> ​like




......................           .............


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 17, 2014)

We got rid of all the losers, Now just us cool kids are left.......


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 17, 2014)

charley said:


>



exactly what theCaptn' and his cronies did to I.M........


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## SoCalSwole (Oct 17, 2014)

IronAddict said:


>



A baby crib in the back and "creep" from radio head playing. The comedy practically writes itself.


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 17, 2014)

hmmmm titillating


----------



## charley (Oct 17, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> exactly what theCaptn' and his cronies did to I.M........





......   REDDOG for Mayor of A.G.


----------



## charley (Oct 17, 2014)

IronAddict said:


>





  ... as long as they're all shaped ok...    not 3 different shapes & sizes..   [if you get my drift]


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## SheriV (Oct 20, 2014)

best gif ever


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 20, 2014)

Damn this old fukin dude.....make cool threads man...get views
We will all wait



Asf killed this forum


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 20, 2014)

Oh.....and u can think of probly 15 posters off top of my head gone due to some type of scamming.....we need more whiny old men who dont workout posting....that is a cure all


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 20, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Damn this old fukin dude.....make cool threads man...get views
> We will all wait
> 
> 
> ...




I never really understood the point of ASF.....  

Do the sponsors have to pay for fees on both forums? thus making prince more money.

You would think having all the traffic on one site would make for a more entertaining community that more people would flock to.

Does ASF have different legalities because its hosted in panama?


Ps. I have been a member of asf since its beginning and I think posted once.


----------



## 1HungLo (Oct 20, 2014)

Never been there.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 20, 2014)

im going to log in and see what traffic is like over there


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 20, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> im going to log in and see what traffic is like over there



HAHHAHA 101 unread Pm's


----------



## HFO3 (Oct 20, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> wow...just... wow




*DAMN> *​she is hyperventilating


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 20, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Oh.....and u can think of probly 15 posters off top of my head gone due to some type of scamming.....we need more whiny old men who dont workout posting....that is a cure all



I was hoping Tonya choked you out but no such luck I see......


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 20, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> I was hoping Tonya choked you out but no such luck I see......



Damn!


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 20, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Oh.....and u can think of probly 15 posters off top of my head gone due to some type of scamming.....we need more whiny old men who dont workout posting....that is a cure all


we need more moderators


----------



## Curt James (Oct 20, 2014)

Did someone say _old men who don't work out_?

Shaddap!


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 20, 2014)

Curt James said:


> Did someone say _old men who don't work out_?
> 
> Shaddap!


I see more older gentlemen probably on script test looking good in the gym than the majority of snot noose know it alls. just sayn


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 20, 2014)

Curt has many high view threads and contributions


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 20, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Curt has many high view threads and contributions


cant say I've seen you contribute much if not at all since you got that mod title


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 20, 2014)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to charley again.




prince needs to remove the restrictions on this its difficult to spread rep around when there is only 5 people left here


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 20, 2014)

Before I got the mod title..... I posted over 17 thousand times...... after I got the title...site had been dead for like a year.... ivw got alot goin on eight now....and there is no one to talk to here....and most here dont seem to train


And even at my worst...red dog post only to whine and is a nontrainin geezer


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 20, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to charley again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ikr


----------



## charley (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 21, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Before I got the mod title..... I posted over 17 thousand times...... after I got the title...site had been dead for like a year.... ivw got alot goin on eight now....and there is no one to talk to here....and most here dont seem to train
> 
> 
> And even at my worst...red dog post only to whine and is a nontrainin geezer



I guess changing the flat tire on your house is considered a lot going on, when they made you a Mod I knew the end was near, it just proved the jews have given up on this place and no longer give a fuck about it........ 

also you bitch about the traffic but yet you banned livingtolearn when he had more hits than anyone at the time, even tho a lot of his shit was crazy, he still was getting views, but you had to get your feet wet and ban someone to be accepted by your queers, I mean peers.........


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## charley (Oct 21, 2014)

...  ..


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 21, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> I guess changing the flat tire on your house is considered a lot going on, when they made you a Mod I knew the end was near, it just proved the jews have given up on this place and no longer give a fuck about it........
> 
> also you bitch about the traffic but yet you banned livingtolearn when he had more hits than anyone at the time, even tho a lot of his shit was crazy, he still was getting views, but you had to get your feet wet and ban someone to be accepted by your queers, I mean peers.........




Im not pos but i think that L2L was a Sil gimmick or capt gimmick..... He seemed to bring up topics that Sil is well versed in but would act dumb... I could see sill sitting back and laughing at all of us giving shitty advice and getting mad cause of L2L.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 21, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Im not pos but i think that L2L was a Sil gimmick or capt gimmick..... He seemed to bring up topics that Sil is well versed in but would act dumb... I could see sill sitting back and laughing at all of us giving shitty advice and getting mad cause of L2L.



As The People's Choice I have no ability to check IP addresses, But if I found that to be true I would have no choice but to give him a citizen's infraction.......


----------



## charley (Oct 21, 2014)

Assume the Position...


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## IronAddict (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## CG (Oct 21, 2014)

http://www.xnxx.com/video1485653/three_tits_-_triceratits


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 21, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> I guess changing the flat tire on your house is considered a lot going on, when they made you a Mod I knew the end was near, it just proved the jews have given up on this place and no longer give a fuck about it........
> 
> also you bitch about the traffic but yet you banned livingtolearn when he had more hits than anyone at the time, even tho a lot of his shit was crazy, he still was getting views, but you had to get your feet wet and ban someone to be accepted by your queers, I mean peers.........


Yeah...u are right...3 day ban devastated the site lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 21, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Im not pos but i think that L2L was a Sil gimmick or capt gimmick..... He seemed to bring up topics that Sil is well versed in but would act dumb... I could see sill sitting back and laughing at all of us giving shitty advice and getting mad cause of L2L.



It was clearly a gimmick.....but red dog being a total non trainibg noob...could not have known a diff


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 22, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> It was clearly a gimmick.....but red dog being a total non trainibg noob...could not have known a diff



you must have carnival mirrors in your house you typing noob.........


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 22, 2014)

Its a phone...whiny old man pulling at strands desperate to be accepted. .....lol.....come on grandpa....you can do it....forum activity not drenched in tears


----------



## Bowden (Oct 22, 2014)

Curt James said:


> Did someone say _old men who don't work out_?
> 
> Shaddap!



Old men who work out at planet fitness are defined as old men who don't work out.
Working out and planet fitness are a contradiction.


----------



## Bowden (Oct 22, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Its a phone...whiny old man pulling at strands desperate to be accepted. .....lol.....come on grandpa....you can do it....forum activity not drenched in tears



KOS,
Whats the deal with all of the elderly bashing.

Today I had to wait 30 minutes for the power rack because some skinny weak young dude that looked like he was around 25 did 4 pussy 175 lb squat sets for 10 reps and added 20 pounds to the bar for his 'power set'.
After that young bitch finished his pussy quads workout I warmed up, put 380 on the bar and did 10 reps with it
I thought that juniors eyes were going to fall out of his head when he saw old man grandpa hit that set.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 22, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Its a phone...whiny old man pulling at strands desperate to be accepted. .....lol.....come on grandpa....you can do it....forum activity not drenched in tears



I know since your daddy was a piece of shit you have issues with the older guys like me and curt, it's ok big boy some day you will be able to afford some treatment for your rage.......


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 22, 2014)

Bowden said:


> KOS,
> Whats the deal with all of the elderly bashing.
> 
> Today I had to wait 30 minutes for the power rack because some skinny weak young dude that looked like he was around 25 did 4 pussy 175 lb squat sets for 10 reps and added 20 pounds to the bar for his 'power set'.
> ...




So he cant bash the elderly but you can bash some one who might not have any desire to to ever throw 380 lbs on his back?   hmmm


And for what its worth there are a lot more elderly lifting shitty amounts of weight with shitty form than young kids in all the gyms I go to.  Taking up machines for a lot longer.


----------



## charley (Oct 22, 2014)

....  old age is what happens when you're lucky, older dudes need to adopt to their changing lives, and as we all know,'only the strong survive'.. when you're young , the wind is at your back, and you don't even know it, so you might be 'a cocky asshole', because you don't understand much about life.. and because you're cocky , you just can't see it..you think you know it all, where as an older guy understands that the more you know, the more you don't know....it's the never ending story of mankind...    it's not an answer, only an observation..& I'm not the first old man to say it...


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 22, 2014)

charley said:


> ....  old age is what happens when you're lucky, older dudes need to adopt to their changing lives, and as we all know,'only the strong survive'.. when you're young , the wind is at your back, and you don't even know it, so you might be 'a cocky asshole', because you don't understand much about life.. and because you're cocky , you just can't see it..you think you know it all, where as an older guy understands that the more you know, the more you don't know....it's the never ending story of mankind...    it's not an answer, only an observation..& I'm not the first old man to say it...


----------



## CG (Oct 22, 2014)

Now trending : e-fights


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 22, 2014)

now trending: absentee mods running their cum dumpsters.......


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 22, 2014)

Bowden said:


> KOS,
> Whats the deal with all of the elderly bashing.
> 
> Today I had to wait 30 minutes for the power rack because some skinny weak young dude that looked like he was around 25 did 4 pussy 175 lb squat sets for 10 reps and added 20 pounds to the bar for his 'power set'.
> ...


U are not a whiny old dude who doesnt lift


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 22, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> I know since your daddy was a piece of shit you have issues with the older guys like me and curt, it's ok big boy some day you will be able to afford some treatment for your rage.......



U initiated talking shit..... so I gave what I got crybaby


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 22, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> now trending: absentee mods running their cum dumpsters.......



Who has more post? I have over 3x the post u do.....and u are repetitive and cry


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 22, 2014)

Just your neighbors saying hello...


----------



## CG (Oct 22, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Damn this old fukin dude.....make cool threads man...get views
> We will all wait
> 
> 
> ...



It appears you were the one to start this one sir


----------



## charley (Oct 23, 2014)

.. thx Rick,  I'll take the one in the red...


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 23, 2014)

Cgrant said:


> It appears you were the one to start this one sir


----------



## charley (Oct 23, 2014)

...  ..


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 23, 2014)

charley said:


> .. thx Rick,  I'll take the one in the red...


are they twerking in Iraq?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 23, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> are they twerking in Iraq?



bet you a car hit that house/project... you see the headlights before the crash.


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 23, 2014)

Israel


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 23, 2014)

Lol... yeah I started it
Has. Nothing to do with two year old poll that he would not shut up about
Two years!  And anyone that actually post threads and socializes accordibg to him sucks caps dick or sil....you are only cool if u post sporadically at best...... crying and using a fukin coffee emoticon over an over....


----------



## charley (Oct 23, 2014)

...   ..


----------



## SheriV (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## IronAddict (Oct 23, 2014)

charley said:


> ...   ..



lol...


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 23, 2014)

charley said:


> ...   ..


----------



## maniclion (Oct 23, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> Just your neighbors saying hello...



Damm that girls twerk shook the house off of its foundation...


----------



## charley (Oct 23, 2014)

..  the dude was lucky that the old man didn't kill him ....       .. nice find Rick..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 24, 2014)

Old boxers are amazin


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 24, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Old boxers are amazin



I like that old dude on the bus that knocks that nigga for six!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 24, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Lol... yeah I started it
> Has. Nothing to do with two year old poll that he would not shut up about
> Two years!  And anyone that actually post threads and socializes accordibg to him sucks caps dick or sil....you are only cool if u post sporadically at best...... crying and using a fukin coffee emoticon over an over....


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 24, 2014)

I love how this kid keeps saying "I'm 25" and calling them old and even tries to sucker punch

http://youtu.be/Puc9Q1SMIo4


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 24, 2014)

http://youtu.be/gpKSXGWpQpk


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 24, 2014)

found this vid it was too awesome had to post it somewhere

http://youtu.be/bHI5mHIlvsg


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Swfl (Oct 24, 2014)

Like button goes away and so does all the traffic. Coincidence? i think not!!!



charley said:


> ..ah yes, welcome to AG, aka 'Party Town'...  the main strip..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sneedham (Oct 24, 2014)

I come back to see charley and irons posts and even Swfl...lol..that 40 year old mma fighter kicked the shit it off that young sackless shit...


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 24, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> http://youtu.be/gpKSXGWpQpk



So fucking awesome!


----------



## charley (Oct 25, 2014)

nice heck..  loved the 'pimp' knockout, the whore was a disgrace, pink shorts on that fat ass, yuk yuk !!


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 25, 2014)

charley said:


> nice heck..  loved the 'pimp' knockout, the whore was a disgrace, pink shorts on that fat ass, yuk yuk !!


pretty sure thats why her pimp was slapping her


----------



## Bowden (Oct 25, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> I like that old dude on the bus that knocks that nigga for six!


----------



## Bowden (Oct 25, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> So he cant bash the elderly but you can bash some one who might not have any desire to to ever throw 380 lbs on his back?   hmmm
> 
> 
> And for what its worth there are a lot more elderly lifting shitty amounts of weight with shitty form than young kids in all the gyms I go to.  Taking up machines for a lot longer.





Many people working out in gyms now apparently do not understand that a power rack is designed for safety while using heavy weights.
People that go heavy need that rack for safety sake and that is my point.

IMO, a man using under 200lbs for squat sets is using a light weight.


----------



## sneedham (Oct 25, 2014)

Bowden said:


> Many people working out in gyms now apparently do not understand that a power rack is designed for safety while using heavy weights.
> People that go heavy need that rack for safety sake and that is my point.
> 
> IMO, a man using under 200lbs for squat sets is using a light weight.


I could understand using lighter weights if he our she was recovering from an injury....


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## charley (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 25, 2014)

Bowden said:


> Many people working out in gyms now apparently do not understand that a power rack is designed for safety while using heavy weights.
> People that go heavy need that rack for safety sake and that is my point.
> 
> IMO, a man using under 200lbs for squat sets is using a light weight.


Pretty sure those racks are designed for safety while doing an exercise..... heavy is a relative to the person lifting the weight.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 26, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> So what you're saying is Bowden can out lift you?


Yes... but can't out wit me.


----------



## dogsoldier (Oct 26, 2014)

Bowden said:


>



Someone should have gone to the back of the bus and knocked the shit out of those two bitches that pushed him to fight the old guy.


----------



## rambo99 (Oct 27, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Yeah...u are right...3 day ban devastated the site lol


3 day ban? The guy's been banned for months now lol


----------



## SheriV (Oct 27, 2014)

yes


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## charley (Oct 27, 2014)

..   .   if you ban KOS ?!?!?  they'll be nobody left here ...


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 27, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Should I ban KOS?


maybe they should make a condition to only give mod status to folks who can afford internet


----------



## rambo99 (Oct 27, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Should I ban KOS?


Sure and un-ban learningtolive or whatever his name was....he was more entertaining


----------



## Gracieboy (Oct 27, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Sure and un-ban learningtolive or whatever his name was....he was more entertaining


Very true


----------



## rambo99 (Oct 28, 2014)

I don't think they sell dial-up anymore....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 28, 2014)

High speed wifi....ballin


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 28, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> 3 day ban? The guy's been banned for months now lol


I banned him for 3days....mab someone perma b anned the gimmick


----------



## rambo99 (Oct 28, 2014)

He actually wasn't a gimmick, just a dumb kid. He's local to me, pm'd me a few times. He's definitely from the area.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 28, 2014)

If he was real guess he had asperger or whatever. ....how sad someone could be that stupid


----------

